# Mystery Cap Badge



## Transmundane (24 Apr 2007)

Okay, I bought a cap badge from a coin/militaria shop today, and I have no idea what regiment it is. I've never seen this cap badge before in my life. 

Could someone help me figure out what regiment this cap badge is from? A picture's attached, and yes, that wheel on the badge spins.


----------



## goingback (24 Apr 2007)

Isn't that the cap badge of The Royal Canadian Kilted Yaksmen?



Sorry couldn't resist, Hope there is a Ren and Stimpy fan or 2 around that might get that. ;D


----------



## 1feral1 (24 Apr 2007)

I have seen it on those big CF posters before, its a 'Corps' badge not an individual regiment.


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## LakeSup (24 Apr 2007)

First Canadian Motorized Masons?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (24 Apr 2007)

432nd underwater air baloon company?


----------



## medaid (24 Apr 2007)

22nd Motorized Flying Triangle Regiment


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (24 Apr 2007)

I did a good search on:
http://www.diggerhistory.info/pages-badges/canada.htm

I didn't see it.  I'm curious now.  Are you sure it is Canadian?  

nor do I see it:
http://www.forces.gc.ca/admmat/dglepm/badges-insignia/cap_badges-metal_e.htm


----------



## DONT_PANIC (24 Apr 2007)

42nd airborn underwater basketweaving brigade?


----------



## BillN (24 Apr 2007)

It looks like the basic CF "Cornflake" cap badge that has been modified.  Perhaps by a movie studio or for a TV show ?  Looks like no CF cap badge I have ever seen.


----------



## Staff Weenie (24 Apr 2007)

1st Royal Canadian Dental Transport Bn?

Or, the infamous Green Triangle Brigade.


----------



## army outfitters (24 Apr 2007)

DND Motor Transport if I remember correctly. Used up to the early 80's again if I remember correctly. These were the guys who worked out of CFSD who delivered stores to units when they were ordered. They wore a brown uniform. Hey Recceguy, is this response appropriate enough for you?


----------



## Transmundane (24 Apr 2007)

DND Motor Transport, eh? Sounds reasonable. Although the dental transport corps idea also occured to me... But thanks for clueing me in on this. It had been driving me nuts since I bought it!


----------



## geo (24 Apr 2007)

Heh... yeah, remember the days when the Civy DND drivers would wear that brown uniform.  The capbadge looked like that... but - we're talking like 25 some year ago


----------



## army outfitters (24 Apr 2007)

Driving you nuts??? No pun intended right?


----------



## army outfitters (24 Apr 2007)

Guess I am showing my age then but that is what they wore


----------



## Transmundane (24 Apr 2007)

Army Outfitters said:
			
		

> Driving you nuts??? No pun intended right?



Ugh, I just noticed that now... horrible pun, totally unintended. But now at least I know what to label it as. (BTW, I collect cap badges, and I'm putting the ones I've got into a display case when I can get one.


----------



## army outfitters (24 Apr 2007)

If you ever get to the GTA you should stop by my store as I have tons of stinking badges


----------



## Transmundane (24 Apr 2007)

What's the address?  ;D


----------



## army outfitters (24 Apr 2007)

www.armyoutfitters.ca
1695 Avenue Road
647-436-0876


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (24 Apr 2007)

Army Outfitters said:
			
		

> ... as I have tons of stinking badges



1st Skunk Removal Detachment ?


----------



## Transmundane (24 Apr 2007)

Army Outfitters said:
			
		

> 1695 Avenue Road



Avenue Road? That's an interesting street name... who came up with that one?


----------



## army outfitters (24 Apr 2007)

AJFitzpatrick said:
			
		

> 1st Skunk Removal Detachment ?


Sorry that unit is now called the ******** or was that the puzzle palace? Never could keep them straight. Being a civy now of course I get confused in my old age







_*Edited to delete a personal attack*_


----------



## army outfitters (24 Apr 2007)

Transmundane said:
			
		

> Avenue Road? That's an interesting street name... who came up with that one?


No idea, cant help you there but I am sure somebody will google it and correct me, probably right after I post this


----------



## manhole (24 Apr 2007)

it looks like the cap badge worn by civilian drivers employed by DND......


----------



## cplcaldwell (24 Apr 2007)

> Quote from: Transmundane on Today at 12:40:31
> 
> 
> > Avenue Road? That's an interesting street name... who came up with that one?
> ...


  

[uesless_post] 

This is in wiki. but I '_ave_ heard this before... give it no credence but it's worth a smile..

Notable soldier and surveyor (also first Lieutenant Governor or Ontario) LCol John G Simcoe, an Englishman, is credited with laying out most of Tronna's early roads, Yonge, Dundas, King, some of Kingston and so forth.

Once these roads were laid out Simcoe is said to have realized that North South access to the town would be a problem, as only Yonge served this purpose. He noted the first concession west of Yonge was useful as the terrain was much more amenable to roadbuilding than the first concession east (Bayview/DonMills ... smack dab in the middle of the Don Marshes).

_<adopting_limey_accent>_ "Right then"! Simcoe is said to have quipped, whilst standing at Bloor and pointing north, up the new allowance "Let's _'ave a new Road !_"

[/useless_post]


There, now you've had your cheese for the day....


----------



## Signalman150 (24 Apr 2007)

Army Outfitter and Fiddlehead--you're right about the cap badge.  I remember it being worn by the DND civilian bus drivers way back when. I talked to a driver about it one day just after they'd been issued the new cap badge and he was some digusted.  He took his cap off, and spun the "wagon wheel" on the cap badge, (it was just held on with a brass rivet).  

But wasn't the uniform they wore kind of a swamp green, (and no, I don't mean "Lagoon" green).


----------



## stealthylizard (24 Apr 2007)

That would have been my guess as well.  The wheel reminded me of an old cadet summer camp badge awarded to those that had finished their military drivers course.  I am almost starting to feel old now remembering the "fun" courses that were offered to cadets compared to the ones given today, lol.


----------



## gaspasser (24 Apr 2007)

I think I'll post in here and quiet the riot and quall the speculation.
It is, in fact, the Badge of the MDO's, Military Driver Operators.  My civilian counterparts. They wear a bluish grey uniform these days and a peaked hat for special purposes, usually an MDO 4 doing VIP or base runs.  MDO 5's and 6's, who are the Heavy Equipment Operators and De-Icers, wear civilian clothes.
MDO's back fill MSEOps on deployment and do many of the mundane duty runs around base while the mil drivers do shift work and get the.....cookie on the floor.
If it was the green triangle with crossed guns or cannons, it's the old RCEME hatbadge {NOT very well liked by the EME guys}

"Don't think we're better than most, 
Just better than you."


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (24 Apr 2007)

Army Outfitters said:
			
		

> Hey Recceguy, is this response appropriate enough for you?



Is my response appropriate enough for you?

You have been told before to let it go but......


----------

